

Ask HN:  Are successful entrepreneurs more sociable than unsuccessful ones? - amichail

I mean that they were always more sociable, not that they became more sociable after succeeding.
======
saundby
I think it depends on the business model.

I've seen a strong correlation in some areas, where the entrepreneur's
business relied on lots of contacts and sales through contacts. But I've also
seen success by what you would consider non-social types, the sort that go
into a hole, work their tookus off, emerge with something valuable, then sell
it through non-social methods like online and mail order.

The strongest entrepreneurships I've seen combine different people with
complementary skills.

------
mahmud
For chrissake!

~~~
SwellJoe
Who's Chris?

------
muhamm
I doubt whether there is any conclusive empirical data on this question. Feel
free to guess.

